Ask HN: How to manage health when running startup? - adamfaliq
======
100-xyz
Good question.

Im working as a consultant and working on our startup on the side. Exercise
seems to be taking a lower priority and my health is ok, but could be better.
I bike to work - 45 minutes round trip. That helps a bit. But need to work out
more.

Very interested in how other founders manage this.

